# Yanks and Aussies.



## Melclin (Sep 22, 2009)

I was talking with a mate today about how we reckon the rest of the world sees Aussies. I was saying how I thought Russian accents were masculine and how I'd kill for a lady who spoke with an Irish accent. So I was wondering how you yankie blokes and sheilas saw the Aussie accent and the Aussies in general (eg what are the stereo types for men and women). Do we ride kangaroos to school and talk like Crocadile Dundee?

Is the accent playful...hot (like an Irish accent)...just plain hilarious (kiwis...haha take that Brown and enjoynz), Poncy (french) etc. 

Come on then Yanks, don't hold back


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 22, 2009)

lol... when I heard aussie... I think Steve Irwin... but I think its an awesome accent to have!


----------



## Melclin (Sep 22, 2009)

Hahaha *hangs head in embarrassment and runs off to burn down any building housing videos of Steve Irwin*.


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 22, 2009)

Melclin said:


> I was talking with a mate today about how we reckon the rest of the world sees Aussies. I was saying how I thought Russian accents were masculine and how I'd kill for a lady who spoke with an Irish accent. So I was wondering how you yankie blokes and sheilas saw the Aussie accent and the Aussies in general (eg what are the stereo types for men and women). Do we ride kangaroos to school and talk like Crocadile Dundee?
> 
> Is the accent playful...hot (like an Irish accent)...just plain hilarious (kiwis...haha take that Brown and enjoynz), Poncy (french) etc.
> 
> Come on then Yanks, don't hold back



Well..who's Sheila? ^_^ Here, Sheila is a name, kangaroo is a flat bread and Yankee's are a ball team and Aussie is a hair product line  

Seriously, Aussies get no real attention as far as stereo-typical comments go. Not that I've noticed anyway.


----------



## EMS49393 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's hot, but not as hot as some of the British accents I've heard.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

Melclin said:


> I was talking with a mate today about how we reckon the rest of the world sees Aussies. I was saying how I thought Russian accents were masculine and how I'd kill for a lady who spoke with an Irish accent. So I was wondering how you yankie blokes and sheilas saw the Aussie accent and the Aussies in general (eg what are the stereo types for men and women). Do we ride kangaroos to school and talk like Crocadile Dundee?
> 
> Is the accent playful...hot (like an Irish accent)...just plain hilarious (kiwis...haha take that Brown and enjoynz), Poncy (french) etc.
> 
> Come on then Yanks, don't hold back



Yankees? How rude of you to only include the northern US


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Well..who's Sheila? ^_^ Here, Sheila is a name, kangaroo is a flat bread and Yankee's are a ball team and Aussie is a hair product line
> 
> Seriously, Aussies get no real attention as far as stereo-typical comments go. Not that I've noticed anyway.



Kangaroo is a gas station.

Regarding Sheila. Onetime when I was younger, we went to Outback and they labled their bathrooms "Sheila" and whatever they used for a boy. Being young I had no idea what they were, and couldn't figure out which bathroom to use, so I just picked one, the wrong one, and haughtily told a middle aged man to get out of bathroom so I could pee.

But eh, the only impression I have of Austraila is from movies, although I read the aussie's posts in my head with an austrailian accent (Which I imagine is more english than actual austrailian...)


----------



## Scout (Sep 22, 2009)

Melclin said:


> .hot (like an Irish accent)...just plain hilarious



HEY what are you insinuating!!!!!!!! MOD!!!!!! personal racist ABUSEEeeee!!!!


One the flip side it may be my limited exp, but I've had social interaction with 3 aussie girls and all I can say is Dammm,,,,, less so for the males, they are a bit arrogant. Again by limited personal exp.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Sep 22, 2009)

I find Kiwi accents very hot and Australian somewhat sillier sounding, but still hot. What do you think of American accents?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 22, 2009)

Aussies love eating blooming onions.


----------



## Achromatic (Sep 23, 2009)

I moved from Melbourne to Seattle two years ago. Girls went gaga for my accent.

And I've spent those two years explaining to people that it's MelBURN, not MelBORN.

And that the average Australian thinks Fosters is horse piss, and has never had a "bloomin' onion", or a "toaster biscuit", at least not by that name.


----------



## Melclin (Sep 24, 2009)

Scout said:


> HEY what are you insinuating!!!!!!!! MOD!!!!!! personal racist ABUSEEeeee!!!!



I was talking about the Kiwis when I said hilarious. Fush, Chups haha ridiculous.

I spent two weeks in Ireland once going nuts for the Irish accents...damn shame I was attached to a sheila at the time.



Sasha said:


> Kangaroo is a gas station.
> 
> Regarding Sheila. Onetime when I was younger, we went to Outback and they labled their bathrooms "Sheila" and whatever they used for a boy. Being young I had no idea what they were, and couldn't figure out which bathroom to use, so I just picked one, the wrong one, and haughtily told a middle aged man to get out of bathroom so I could pee.
> 
> But eh, the only impression I have of Austraila is from movies, although I read the aussie's posts in my head with an austrailian accent (Which I imagine is more english than actual austrailian...)



HAHAHA, blokes and sheilas. Men and women. I will empty my bank account into yours if you webcam yourself reading my post in an Australian accent...for the lulz..ahahaha.



Aerin-Sol said:


> I find Kiwi accents very hot and Australian somewhat sillier sounding, but still hot. What do you think of American accents?





Achromatic said:


> I moved from Melbourne to Seattle two years ago. Girls went gaga for my accent.
> 
> And I've spent those two years explaining to people that it's MelBURN, not MelBORN.
> 
> And that the average Australian thinks Fosters is horse piss, and has never had a "bloomin' onion", or a "toaster biscuit", at least not by that name.



Yeah Linuss I think somone's been takin the piss out of you mate. I bloody love onions fried up on the the barbie, but Ive never refered to them as bloomin onions. 

A MELBOURNE BOY! Nice. 

Honestly, in a bottle-o here in Aus, you'd generally be hard pressed to find fosters...usually tucked away in some flee infested corner...oversees however...its bloody everywhere. *Our greatest embarrassment next to Steve Irwin is Fosters. Its even worse than American beer.*


----------



## fma08 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Yankees? How rude of you to only include the northern US



Oh you can't still be mad that we won the war....


----------



## Scout (Sep 24, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Oh you can't still be mad that we won the war....




What war have you won?h34r:


I'm running for cover now


----------



## fma08 (Sep 24, 2009)

Scout said:


> What war have you won?h34r:
> 
> 
> I'm running for cover now



Just referring to the Civil War way back when lol


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 25, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Oh you can't still be mad that we won the war....



Oh yes we can! And are!


----------



## fortsmithman (Sep 25, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Just referring to the Civil War way back when lol



I thought southerners called it the war of northern aggression.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 25, 2009)

I dont have any stereotypes for Aussies, but probably because I've known a few. All I know is ya'll have a kind of cookie down there that I'd kill people to remember the name of and get my hands on. 

As for accents. I dont find the English accent very attractive save for Clive Owen. An Irish accent will make me trip all over myself like a school girl any day. Australian accents dont offend my ears or anything. 

I actually work very hard to cover my accent because of stereotypes.


----------



## Achromatic (Sep 25, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I dont have any stereotypes for Aussies, but probably because I've known a few. All I know is ya'll have a kind of cookie down there that I'd kill people to remember the name of and get my hands on.
> 
> As for accents. I dont find the English accent very attractive save for Clive Owen. An Irish accent will make me trip all over myself like a school girl any day. Australian accents dont offend my ears or anything.
> 
> I actually work very hard to cover my accent because of stereotypes.



Probably a "Tim Tam", a beast of epic legend.

I have the 'best of both worlds', born and childhood in Scotland, most of my life in Australia, now in the Pacific NW.


----------



## enjoynz (Sep 25, 2009)

Melclin said:


> just plain hilarious (kiwis...haha take that Brown and enjoynz),



 At least the Americans can understand what we are saying!

Although after watching our Prime Minister make a idoit of himself on David Letterman's show yesterday. They may have changed their minds about us.h34r:

Having a brother and number of cousins who have lived most of their lives in Australia, and have picked up the Aussie twang (accent). I don't really care what you sound like. 
I've always liked the American and Canadian accents. I have noticed one thing over the years. Americans and the British hold their accent, no matter which country they moved to. Where as over time, the Aussies and Kiwi's loss theirs.Guess our accents are just that much younger.Being from one of the last countries to be discovered in the British Empire. Food for thought, I guess.
Oh and since our Aussie friend likes to have a dig at the kiwi's. At least the passage to New Zealand from England, was not on Prison Ships! 

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 25, 2009)

Tim Tams are awesome and I have photo documentation of me eating my first one...

Biting off opposing corners, slurping the coffee through the "biscuit" and then popping that melting morsel of yumminess into your mouth...ahhhhh.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 25, 2009)

Achromatic said:


> Probably a "Tim Tam", a beast of epic legend.
> 
> I have the 'best of both worlds', born and childhood in Scotland, most of my life in Australia, now in the Pacific NW.



Thats it!! Thanks for telling me neighbor. I didn't even have to kill anyone. 



akflightmedic said:


> Tim Tams are awesome and I have photo documentation of me eating my first one...
> 
> Biting off opposing corners, slurping the coffee through the "biscuit" and then popping that melting morsel of yumminess into your mouth...ahhhhh.



*sighs dreamily* I'll never forget my first Tim Tam experience. The vet I worked for way back when had a sister that lived down under. She sent the box to the clinic. When it got down to the last few, it became a do or die between all us techs. :lol:


----------



## Summit (Sep 25, 2009)

I have some questions about Australia:
Do you have to wear a helmet when you ride the 'roos to school? 
Do you get to ride in the pouch? Is it sticky?
What portion of your infant mortality rates are due to dingos getting them?
Can you teach me how to play the Didgeridoo?
Why the hell do you think Fosters is good?
Is it true that you all convicts and pick pockets?
Is wrestling crocs the national pastime? 
I heard that Koalas loved to be hugged and cuddled... true?
What will you do when the Indos invade? Will the Kiwis give you shelter?
Is it true your country is being consumed by bullfrogs? Are they stealing your children from the dingos?
What do you call a someone who is half Kiwi and half Aussie?

  

Chicks with Aussie and Kiwi accents = haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawt
My primary impression of Aussies is that they all teach skiing and like to have a good time because that's what all the Aussie seasonal workers around here do (which is exactly what everyone else around here is like too).


----------



## fma08 (Sep 25, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> I thought southerners called it the war of northern aggression.



Call it what they want, we still won!!


----------



## R.O.P. (Sep 27, 2009)

*acrid-tasting, sour-fungus spread*

I traveled around Central America for a while with an Aussie girl back in the early 90's.
  She was hot.  And she had this way of saying, "Well, I don't give a sh**!" with that Australian twang that just seemed to punctuate the phrase so well... you knew she meant it!
  She carried this jar of some sort of acrid-tasting, sour-fungus spread for bread.  She loved it, but I thought it was just plain disgusting.  Worse even than the food here in El Paso.
  What is that stuff called?


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 27, 2009)

R.O.P. said:


> I traveled around Central America for a while with an Aussie girl back in the early 90's.
> She was hot.  And she had this way of saying, "Well, I don't give a sh**!" with that Australian twang that just seemed to punctuate the phrase so well... you knew she meant it!
> She carried this jar of some sort of acrid-tasting, sour-fungus spread for bread.  She loved it, but I thought it was just plain disgusting.  Worse even than the food here in El Paso.
> What is that stuff called?


Sounds like Vege-mite...


----------



## Melclin (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah its vegemite. I love it.

As an interesting lol, Vegemite brought out a new line of spread and held a competition for the naming of said spread. As a result there is now a jar of "iSnack 2.0" on shelves everywhere in Australia....Democracy...just ...doesn't ...work.


----------



## R.O.P. (Sep 27, 2009)

*Vegemite*

AHA! That's it!  I remember now.
  I've eaten some pretty nasty stuff, but I only TRIED that!  Haha
Nothing against the Aussies other than that.  The ones I've known were a fun loving bunch.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 27, 2009)

Just one question... how often do you eat shrimp on the "BAH-bee"?


----------



## Achromatic (Sep 27, 2009)

R.O.P. said:


> AHA! That's it!  I remember now.
> I've eaten some pretty nasty stuff, but I only TRIED that!  Haha
> Nothing against the Aussies other than that.  The ones I've known were a fun loving bunch.



Vegemite is weird. More power if you want to eat that stuff. I've eaten ox tongue in France, escargot. I've had races to the bottom of catering sized bags of dried chillis, I've eaten brain. But vegemite, you can have my share.

As an aside, though, Vegemite is one of the world’s richest known sources of B vitamins, specifically thiamine, riboflavin, niacin and folic acid, but unlike Marmite and some other yeast extracts, it contains no vitamin B12.

It's essentially like spreading beef buillion on your sandwiches. Yummy.


----------



## Melclin (Sep 27, 2009)

Summit said:


> I have some questions about Australia:
> Do you have to wear a helmet when you ride the 'roos to school?
> *Not a helmet so much as an acoubra hat with crocodile teeth embedded in it.*
> 
> ...





EMTinNEPA said:


> Just one question... how often do you eat shrimp on the "BAH-bee"?



I don't often as I don't like shrimp. But its fairly common. Esp around christmas time. A more common bar-bee food are snags. I'll leave that one with you.

AK: post your Tim Tam photos! For lulz. Tim tams are pretty much the best thing we've ever done as a nation, aside from maybe Jennifer Hawkins.


----------



## Medic (Sep 27, 2009)

Is it Aus that likes to do the sneeky peaky with sheep or is that the neighbors New Zealand?

I wounder  what Aus & the "yanks" thinks of us in South Africa hmmmm can just imagin... a few times I caught some people out in America bout me having wild animals in my garden and riding to school on my pet elephant hahahahaha


----------



## Jinx (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh Dear. Its hard to tell who is joking and who is serious in this thread  Although I did have a pet dingo until she died at the age 14 recently. I would like to see someone cuddle a Koala they are angry :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s! 

(B*stards is a swear on here?)


----------



## downunderwunda (Sep 28, 2009)

Medic said:


> Is it Aus that likes to do the sneeky peaky with sheep or is that the neighbors New Zealand?



Thats the Kiwis, they call the BAAAAAABAAAAAAARA


----------



## bunkie (Sep 28, 2009)

R.O.P. said:


> I traveled around Central America for a while with an Aussie girl back in the early 90's.
> She was hot.  And she had this way of saying, "Well, I don't give a sh**!" with that Australian twang that just seemed to punctuate the phrase so well... you knew she meant it!
> She carried this jar of some sort of acrid-tasting, sour-fungus spread for bread.  She loved it, but I thought it was just plain disgusting.  Worse even than the food here in El Paso.
> What is that stuff called?



El Paso. The only place in the US where you can't get good mexican food. 
Would you like an extra jar of dirt for that burger? Bleck. Not missing El Paso by a long shot.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 29, 2009)

Melclin said:


> AK: post your Tim Tam photos! For lulz.



Ask and ye shall receive....


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Yankees? How rude of you to only include the northern US



Actually, it's just "Yanks". Not the entire "Yankees". And, it goes much farther back than the Civil War. Pretty much every nation that is part of the British Commonwealth refers to Americans as "Yanks" regardless of the region of the States they hail from. It stems from that rousing Revolutionary War song "Yankee Doodle Dandy" (which, btw, is derogatory towards Americans and insinuates that they are Sissified pretty boys that don't know how to fight or dress themselves). 

I have heard the term many times and have been referred to as a "Yank" just as many times since becoming part of the general population of Beautiful Alberta, Canada.


----------



## enjoynz (Sep 30, 2009)

This just won the best viewers Advert award in New Zealand.
Not sure why!h34r:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqRVqXMyzhM

Maybe it was the Aussie kid's (Jonesy) accent!


Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## Melclin (Sep 30, 2009)

AK : haha nice.

When I think of South Africans all I think of is the accent. I love the accent. All I can think of is Tony Greg doing his "peech ripORt" when the cricket's on.

What confuses me about you yanks (cheers ResQ) is your odd propensity to use double negatives.

"I can't hardly wait"
"I ain't got nothing"
Both mean the opposite of the intended meaning because of the double negative.

And when you need a negative...you don't use them....
"I could give a damn"..."I could care less", surely you mean you "couldn't care less" - your trying to show your lack of interest, but saying you _could_ care less mean you do care a little. :wacko:

On the plus side you fry everything and seem to have waitresses at bars, so I guess I can forgive you  Also we aussies have much to learn about hot dogs, perhaps you can teach us how to have hot dog venders on every corner and we can school you in how to make beer. B)


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Sep 30, 2009)

While it's true that Americans tend to use Double negatives and don't seem to grasp the concept of "COULDN'T care less", at least we don't add letters to words that aren't there. IE: Alu-mi-ni-um. The word is spelled A-l-u-m-i-n-u-m. 

Other than that, I have a friend here in Canada from Australia. His accent is pretty cool. As well as some of his more colofrful expressions. Took me at least a year to understand he was exclaiming "Shocker" and not some Aboriginal word that was adopted by the population.


----------



## Melclin (Sep 30, 2009)

Not here its not. 

This is an old argument stemming back to an issue of nomenclature when the element was isolated. The guy who named it was to dumb to realise the naming conventions at the time and named it incorrectly when he published his work. It was pointed out to him immediately but the issue remains to this day. 

Until about 100 years ago the correct alumin_ium_ pronunciation was common in America until some idiot decided it was simpler to drop a syllable- returning to the incorrect pronunciation- for marketing purposes. Sigh.


----------



## downunderwunda (Sep 30, 2009)

Melclin said:


> Until about 100 years ago the correct alumin_ium_ pronunciation was common in America until some idiot decided it was simpler to drop a syllable- returning to the incorrect pronunciation- for marketing purposes. Sigh.



But isnt that typical? we used to speel words differently until the Americans were too lazy to put the extra letter in, such as in Haemhorrage. Most medical terms come from Latin. I say most because again, the Americans had decided that the use of Dys- was too difficult & opted instead for A-.

B a s t a r d i s a t i o n of the English (yes it is still the English, not American) Language will continue, but we know where the language came from.


----------

